# No Action



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

I am amazed that we don't have more to talk about on the here on the rocky mountain forum. I am sure that people are riding. Is anyone doing the "mission to ride '' century in montrose next sunday, looks to be a killer climb going up the black canyon road.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm not doing the Mission to Ride but an doing the Buena Vista century on the 19th. Hope to see people there....


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

jimrolf said:


> I'm not doing the Mission to Ride but an doing the Buena Vista century on the 19th. Hope to see people there....


I'll be at the BV century with three other bags of dead weight that are my domestiques...I mean friends.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

*domestiques*

Look for the "Band of Brothers" at Buena Vista. There will be 3 of us huffing and puffing....

jim


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dadat40 said:


> I am amazed that we don't have more to talk about on the here on the rocky mountain forum. I am sure that people are riding. Is anyone doing the "mission to ride '' century in montrose next sunday, looks to be a killer climb going up the black canyon road.


We're out riding while the others are posting?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

all the local racing "debates" happen on tetoncycling


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

not going to make BV sold out to soon, my origninal idea was do both rides . so looking forward to the mission ride, have never ridden the black canyon on the south side .
rode wolf creek pass yesterday from treasure falls and over other side on way back from pagosa.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> We're out riding while the others are posting?


Says the guy with 24 quadzillion posts!


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

*Santa Fe Century*

Heading down to Santa Fe for the weekend. Never done it, but hoping for a fun base building century ride followed by some relaxing recovery treatments at La Posada. Further followed by my wife taking me in search of the next over priced painting (oh the joys of trying to decorate a new bigger house). I'm also signed up for E-Rock and Triple. See you on the road......


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I also missed the BV registration, got on a waiting list, and then was notified I was in. By then I had other commitments(read family responsibilities ) Also doing the ERock, Triple and BTC. Still skiing every weekend(backcountry), but getting some riding in. Better get my butt in gear-did my first Deer Cr climb of the season last Wed and I was _WEAK! _

Look for a guy on a Look wearing a Look looking like he's not gonna make it to the top.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

The sante fe ride is good , it has a couple of good little climbs in the first half , a really good fast section in the middle third and some little climbs in the end . once rode with a friend with a tandem that he and his wife rode very well and was able to draft behind them on the fast part at like 35 to 40mph on the way to stanley what a good ride.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

Woolbury said:


> I also missed the BV registration, got on a waiting list, and then was notified I was in. By then I had other commitments(read family responsibilities ) Also doing the ERock, Triple and BTC. Still skiing every weekend(backcountry), but getting some riding in. Better get my butt in gear-did my first Deer Cr climb of the season last Wed and I was _WEAK! _
> 
> Look for a guy on a Look wearing a Look looking like he's not gonna make it to the top.



we got a good group going to the Elephant schlock , opted for a new bike instead of BTC, also going to to the canyon city to pueblo " the red canyon century '' week after Erock.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

i know i should know this-- but what's "BTC"?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

jimrolf said:


> i know i should know this-- but what's "BTC"?


http://www.bicycletourcolorado.com/


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

The BV century was really nice this weekend. Perfect weather the entire way. My only complaint was the tailwind that changed into a cross/headwind the last 20 miles. :cryin:


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

we had a very good ride in montrose it was for sure a grinder. Staring off with a run up hwy 50 into 15mph headwind then we did a good climb up into the black canyon park with a very nice roller section turn around and descended back to hwy and a very fast run back to town , after that it all the fun was gone there was at leat 35-40 stop sign,corners hwy crossings and several sectors of rubbley pavement. we hooked up with 4 others and did our best but still took 6:52 they had a very good free meal afterwards and some swag to give out so all in all twas a very good day of work on the bike. OH and some rude person repainted the turn arrows on a lot of the corners and the arrows were to close to the corner.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

SF Century was a lot of fun on Sunday. Not very many stop signs/lights which was a good thing. Total elevation gain is about 4400 but it is still a pretty fast century ride. I was surprised at how many fast riders did this thing. I was by myself but would join a fast moving train that eventually would drop me. Another fast moving train would come by only to drop me again. I think this happened 4 times. It was good to challenge myself but I started way too fast trying to hang with these groups and completed the first 80 miles in less then 4 hours before my legs totally died. From that point on I grinded my way to the finish in 5 hours 20 minutes. I wish I had been in better shape heading into this thing (thank you Colorado winter) because had I been able to stay with one of the fast groups this would have been a sub 5 hour century, and that would have been quite an accomplishment for my aging legs. Nonetheless, a great ride and recommended. No swag, but OK food afterwards. I only stopped at one rest stop and they had gatorade, water, and food (no gels).


----------

